# Drill Bits



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

What kind of drill bits do you recommend? ive had it with the cheap harbor freight forstner bits, I'm just finished. drilling through long grain with a hand drill is even tough much less end grain with a drill press. I even made some candle holders on the lathe a year ago and haven't been able to finish them because I keep forgetting to buy a spade bit and these HF bits are hell to use. I don't want to break the bank.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I find Freud bits to cut very well, far better than the bits in a "set" that I purchased from rockler. They aren't cheap and I would never try to collect an entire set, but if you need just one or two bits you won't be disappointed.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

ok. any advice on brad point bits


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> ok. any advice on brad point bits


Yes, if youre drilling wood use them. Twist bits are great for metal, not so much for wood. A brad point bit makes a whole world of difference in cut quality. Ive got a grizzly set with 1/8 to 1/2 in 64th increments:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Deluxe-Brad-Point-Bit-25-pc-Set/D1034

Works more than well enough for me!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

It may be bad to state but, "you get what you paid for"! IMO quality always costs a bit more, and well worth saving the time and trouble of lesser priced brands. As for brad-point bits, don't go cheap. Be safe.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a set of Freud forstner bits that are fantastic. Forstner bits don't work very good below 3/8 inch, and I recommend brad point bits for that.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've never been able to find a middle ground set of brad point bits. It's either 20 bucks, or 200. Does no one make a decent 75 dollar set?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> I've never been able to find a middle ground set of brad point bits. It's either 20 bucks, or 200. Does no one make a decent 75 dollar set?


You can buy individual good quality Brad points at Woodcraft. If you only need a few sizes, it helps keep the cost down.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah....but if I want a full set I'm back to a couple hundred bucks. I long ago decided bit sets with drill bits was my way to go, as I'm always missing the one size I need if I buy singles. B


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a set of these bits that I use in woodworking..... Lowes has them for under 50.00 right now........... Package Contents Forstner bits: (2) 1/4-in, 3/8-in, 1/2-in, 5/8-in, 3/4-in, 7/8-in, 1-in, 1-1/8-in, 1-1/4-in, 1-3/8-in, 1-1/2-in, 1-5/8-in, 2-in; plus a carrying case


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

See I have a set of those and think they're garbage. They don't cut worth anything for me.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

My Machinist's Manual shows 6 different tip angles on twist bits, depending on the stock to be drilled.
Broke 2 x 1/8" trying to drill stainless steel, only to learn that I needed 110 degrees, not 90. Worked as fast as a hot knife in butter.

In general, I buy bits as I need them. Some Forstners are almost self-clearing, others need a dental pick! Have a couple of Stanley copy softwood bits from Lee Valley. Very fast and clean.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have I set of Porter cable bits. They are better than my task force bits, but not as good as my Freud bits.


----------

